# Newbie from Germany



## dancingbalu (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey all,

i found your forum just through google search and i am interested in buying a TT for several times now. As i needed a car for 2 different users before, the TT wasnt a good choice. So i put it aside again.

Now, finally, i am about to get myself a 8N TT.

About me - i am Dominik, 37 years old from Dortmund, germany (maybe someone heard from the BVB soccer club). I have educated as car mechanic in 2004 at a DaimlerChrysler garage here in town.

So i hope to find some kewl tips and tricks and also other important informations about the TT MK1.

So far , so good

Dominik


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dominik, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in the UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## dancingbalu (Jan 26, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dominik, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


Hey, thanks for your kewl reply.

Yea, it should become a Turbo-Engine, as i dont really like the VR6 ones.

I dont wanna rush it, although small things to do wouldnt be a problem, as i am a car mechanic. But for sure, the cheaper one can become the worse and expensive one during a short period of time.

I think i wont buy a roadster, as my mum has a convertible and i think one is enough.

Btw: Is your avatar a Ford Escort from the starting 80s? My dad used to have that one from 83 to 87.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dominik, Yes, she's a 5 speed XR3 & I've had her from new, 38 years in April. 
Used every week if the roads are dry & has been a Wonderful car. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## dancingbalu (Jan 26, 2020)

We just had it as a used car when i was very young. I am born 1982, so we got it just after i was born. Before that, my parents had a Opel Manta A.

We had a 1.3 with around 70 hp i think, but XR3 spoiler and alloy wheels.

But again to the TT - i remember something with the speedometer.. they had an issue with it, if i am not totally wrong. Or with the fuel gauge.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dominik, Fuel gauge & coolant temp gauge, as well as LCD pixels, can be a problem as they age. 
Approx £120 to repair in the UK.
Speedo/Tacho not normally a problem.
If replacing thermostat or coolant temp sensor always use OEM not "OEM quality" from aftermarket sellers.
Hoggy.


----------



## dancingbalu (Jan 26, 2020)

Ya, i know.

The aftermarket sellers can be a problem here and there.

Just saw some with a damaged Speedometer, where it hung down at 6 o clock .... or just somewhere in the middle while parking.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## dancingbalu (Jan 26, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


thank you


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome from Italy 8)


----------

